# ROX - menedżer plików - problem z uruchmomieniem

## nUmer_inaczej

Cześć.

Zaktualizowałem nowe gcc, zmieniłem flagi dla nowego procesora i5-4460 na:

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

```

przekompilowałem system, następnie world i wszystko działa jak narazie, poza jednym wyjątkiem. 

Podczas próby uruchomienia menedżera plików rox otrzymuję komunikat kończący się błędem:

```

ERROR from /usr/lib64/rox/ROX-Filer/AppRun:

I cannot find an executable binary.

Trying to compile...

```

Reinstaluję z powodzeniem rox i problem ten sam.

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.2.8-r2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.16.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.16.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4460_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8168640 total,   6013504 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 26 Oct 2014 16:45:02 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.23.2 p1.0) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-lang/perl:            5.18.2-r2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.7, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo roslin x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /usr/X11R6/bin/startx"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs collision-protect config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="256-color 7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apng audacious audiofile auto-hinter bash-completion berkdb bidi bl bluetooth bluez bluray bogofilter bs2b bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdparanoia cdr cleartype cli corefonts cpudetection cracklib crypt cryptsetup cue cups curl custom-cflags custom-cpuopts custom-optimization cvs cxx daemon dbus dga dirac divx double-precision dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emerge enca encode extensions extras faac faad fat ffmpeg ffmpeg-mt flac flaccelt fluidsynth fontconfig foomaticdb fortran g3dvl gd gdbm gif gimp git gnutls gtk gudev hddtemp hwdb iconv imagemagick imlib input ipv6 jack jpeg ladspa lame lib32 libcaca libnotify libsamplerate lirc lm_sensors logrotate loop-aes lua lua-cairo lua-imlib mad mbox mercurial minizip mms mmx mmx2 moc modplug modules mono mouse mp3 mpeg mpg123 mplayer multiboot multilib musepack mysqli ncurses netjack network newmousefocus nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ntfsprogs nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp optimisememory optimization osdmenu pam pc pcre perl pgo plugins png ppds pvr python qt-static qt3support qt4 radio rar readline reiserfs rss rt rtmp ruby schroedinger script session slang sndfile sounds sox speex spell sqlite sse sse2 sse4 ssl ssse3 startup-notification strong-optimization subversion svg symlink system-ffmpeg tcpd tetex threads tk truetype udev unicode urandom usb userlocales v4l vaapi vdpau vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis wavepack wavpack wma x264 xanim xface xft xml xpm xprint xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="snd-usb-audio" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" DVB_CARDS="dvb_usb_rtl28xxu" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu efi-32 efi-64 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl en" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Jeśli można poradzić coś skutecznego to proszę  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Jezeli /usr/lib64/rox/ROX-Filer/AppRun to shell script. to odpal go z XTRACE.

```
bash -x /usr/lib64/rox/ROX-Filer/AppRun
```

 i zobacz co on wlasciwie robi, zobacz tez w nim jakie ma kryteria dla cannot find binary.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Ktoś na niemieckim forum przy tej samej wersji gcc miał taki sam problem z roxem. 

Niestety nic mi się nie udało wydukać w tym języku.

Ostatecznie dopiero teraz zauważyłem, że istnieje wersja tego pakietu dla  ~amd64 - zainstalowałem i działa. 

Myślę, że w takiej sytuacji mogę sobie tymczasem podarować dalsze poszukiwania rozwiązania tego problemu.

Trochę głupio wyszło - powinienem rozpocząć od zainstalowania tej wersji pakietu.

Tak więc problem uważam tymczasem za rozwiązany. Dzięki SlashBeast za podpowiedzi.

----------

